# West broward spots?



## Sean niedermeyer (Feb 24, 2017)

is there any chance I could get a spot or 2 from anyone in broward? I'll be in broward on Friday and have no clue where or what to fish. I would like to catch a snakehead being that I've never caught one and I've seen posts about freshwater snook on instagram. I'm from Miami south of Kendall drive and west of the turnpike. Thanks for any info anyone could give me , and if anyone wants to fish on Friday and you live in somewhat south broward lmk I'd like to learn how to fish up there.


----------

